# I'm back! formally 'Trickster'



## Trickster

I had to step away from TAM to come to realize that some marriages can't be saved. I probably had the easiest divorce in all of history. I am coming up on a year of being officially divorced and other than my ex telling everybody on FB I was a horrible evil man because I made her move in order to sell our home, we didn't have a single argument. 

All in all, everybody is happy, including our 15 year old daughter. She is going to a councilor, which I think has helped. I think she has normal teenage anxiety than stress about her parents divorce. She is doing way better than I thought she would.

Our marital home was so miserable for all three of us. Now our daughter has two happy homes to go to. It's amazing how things work out if adults treat each other with respect.

I think I've learned to actually love myself. Imagine that!


Thanks TAM for being there when I needed a place to vent.


----------



## ConanHub

I vaguely remember you and glad you got it sorted!


----------



## EleGirl

@Jaxson

Welcome back!

I would like to get you back into your Trickster account. It can be done so that the account has your new email and password. Just let me know that you have seen this, then I'll do the account merge.


----------



## Trickster

sure, do whatever you need to do.


----------



## EleGirl

Trickster said:


> sure, do whatever you need to do.


There you go, you are now Trickster again. Your new password and email were applied to the Trickster account.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Welcome back! Glad to see you are doing well!


----------



## VibrantWings

Glad to read that everyone ended up happier


----------



## rockon

Welcome back!

I was thinking about your time on TAM not to long ago and wondering what happened to you.


----------



## Jasel

Hey. Don't remember your particular story but I do remember your name. Welcome back. Glad everything has worked out for you.


----------

